# Setting up google payment on NFC ring



## Icerr

Hey, I bought this and this NFC ring. And I would like to set up Google pay on it but I don't have a phone with NFC so I bought this NFC reader for PC. I already set it up to use the ring to the opening door but don't know how to use it to pay. Thx for help


----------



## plodr

Perhaps one of this videos (Russian site) might help.
I don't own the device so I can only point you to possible solutions.
https://rsvid.info/srget/how+to+use+nfc+ring+for+payment


----------

